

Did the FBI Plant Backdoors in OpenBSD? (2010) - egsec
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/12/did_the_fbi_pla.html

======
Wingman4l7
Betteridge's law of headlines is an adage that states, "Any headline which
ends in a question mark can be answered by the word no."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
nsmartt
The principle behind the Betteridge's law of headlines is sound. It's
definitely reasonable to exercise skepticism when a journalist is unable to
support a claim with evidence. However, it's absurd to suggest that a failure
to find evidence means that any assertion made by the piece is bogus.

If a journalist publishes a story titled "Do police investigate crime?", the
answer is obviously wouldn't be "no."

I don't think mentioning the law itself adds much to the
conversation—certainly not the "can be answered by the word no" part.

